# Marshall AFD100 ~ COOL amp.



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not a huge Slash fan, and don't really care how close or far this amp sounds to Slash's recordings. I just dig the tone this thing has as it is! Slash name or no Slash name.

The built in power brake is a great idea! Basically now here you have a 100w Marshall, the NINE tubes, that you can also use in the bedroom as a practice amp, with less than 1 watt output.

Or just think, that small club gig? Turn it down to say, 30w....40...whatever you want!

Cool idea, and sounds good too IMHO.

Also, I dig the vintage looks and am glad that it really isn't "spalshed" with Slash's name all over it. 

Like I said, I have really no desire (or had none) to emulate Slash's sound or tone but I dig this amp for what it is.




[YOUTUBE]q3BB9__ZaM4[/YOUTUBE]
Dread what it might cost though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I want one


----------



## geargeek (Nov 19, 2010)

Cost will be close to the 2000$ Cnd Mark from what i was told at my local shop. They will not be available for a good 3 to 4 months to many different build issue so far and quality control issues since it was a bit "rushed" to be released in decemeber and the attempt failed.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ya, they are not cheap thats for sure.

http://www.music123.com/Guitars/Gui...-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.site7prodH65835.product


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

The new Yngwie Malmsteen sig Marshall is just as cool. 
I think it may be even better with the built in noise gate and tube failure identification it has. Has most all of the Slash features too. 

NAMM 2011: Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Valve Amplifier Head


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

JSX/6505 said:


> The new Yngwie Malmsteen sig Marshall is just as cool.
> I think it may be even better with the built in noise gate and tube failure identification it has. Has most all of the Slash features too.
> 
> NAMM 2011: Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Valve Amplifier Head


Wow, nice! I guess the major diff is if you want something JCM800 based, or 1959 based.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think I want one


Yeah, me too!!



GuitarsCanada said:


> Ya, they are not cheap thats for sure.
> 
> http://www.music123.com/Guitars/Gui...-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.site7prodH65835.product


Thanks for that ~ I was trying to find the price with no luck. It's not as expensive as I thought it would be. Not like that Randy Rhoads head.



JSX/6505 said:


> The new Yngwie Malmsteen sig Marshall is just as cool.
> I think it may be even better with the built in noise gate and tube failure identification it has. Has most all of the Slash features too.
> 
> NAMM 2011: Marshall YJM100 Yngwie Malmsteen Signature Valve Amplifier Head



This amp has those features too on the back.......maybe not the noise gate, but it has tube indicators I know that.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

ThePass said:


> The built in power brake is a great idea! Basically now here you have a 100w Marshall, the NINE tubes, that you can also use in the bedroom as a practice amp, with less than 1 watt output.


Do you know if it is a brake style attenuator? I can't seem to find mention of what sort of attenuation it is. The location on the faceplate, the smoothness of the knob, and the way it reacts (without crazy muffling) leads me to think it is a form of Power Scaling (Voltage Regulating). I've often wondered why the larger amps companies are taking so long to make use of Variable Voltage Regulators in their designs (the most useful feature of all). So, I wonder what exactly they are doing there.

I appreciate as well the lack of cheesy "signature model" graphics on the amp as well.
It seems capable of some decent gain, but the cleaner tones seem very disappointing.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Do you know if it is a brake style attenuator? I can't seem to find mention of what sort of attenuation it is. The location on the faceplate, the smoothness of the knob, and the way it reacts (without crazy muffling) leads me to think it is a form of Power Scaling (Voltage Regulating). I've often wondered why the larger amps companies are taking so long to make use of Variable Voltage Regulators in their designs (the most useful feature of all). So, I wonder what exactly they are doing there.
> 
> I appreciate as well the lack of cheesy "signature model" graphics on the amp as well.
> It seems capable of some decent gain, but the cleaner tones seem very disappointing.



Honestly I'm not to sure how they are doing it at all, sorry......not off the top of my head, will need to look into it.

As for the clean tones, well......that what Fender amps are for! I'll keep my HRDlx and just buy an splitter!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I pre-ordered the AFD100 from my local shop back in August for 1800. Long and McQuade's price is even better. I canceled the order last week as I'm tired of waiting and had gas for a Martin acoustic but both the AFD100 and YJM100 look sweet!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks like Long and Mcquade has gone through their allocatiin as the AFD isn't on their site anymore but I believe their price was $1,775.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting that the US price I found at Music123 is $200 more than what is listed at L&M. Is that some kind of trend? But the tax would have to factor in as well


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting that the US price I found at Music123 is $200 more than what is listed at L&M. Is that some kind of trend? But the tax would have to factor in as well


I'm not sure why Canada is cheaper but it this is one amp that I would buy in Canada. This is the best price I've found. Free shipping too!

Mother's Music - Western Canada Music Store Online :: Edmonton Calgary Saskatoon Winnipeg*::*Guitars*::*Electric Guitar Amplifiers*::*Electric Guitar Amplifier Heads*::*Marshall Slash AFD100 Signature Guitar Amplifier Head (AFD100)


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, I found a great review on this amp online complete with proper photos of the thing (including inside). So it turns out it is Power scaling and not just an attenuator. I was right!! (for once in my life).
Anyways, here's his review complete with a youtube demo:
Marshall AFD100 SLASH Amp FULL Review online NOW - Marshall Amplifier with Power Scaling - www.tonymckenzie.com


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Did I hear hissing there? The gain/volume wasn't even that high. Maybe they should have put the noise gate in this one as well.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the idea of being able to play that amp at neighbor friendly volumes while still getting a great tone. I want to get a Marshall but I'd like to A/B one with a Bugera first to see if there's any big difference, besides price... but for as long as I could remember Marshall's been _the_ tone.


----------

